# Welche Normen und Vorschriften für den Steuerungsbau?



## ssound1de (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

welche Normen und Vorschriften gelten eigentlich für den Steuerungsbau?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## hovonlo (9 Mai 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dir geht es um SPSen - es wären ja auch andere Steuerungen denkbar (z.B. Ampeln, ...).
Als guter Anfang findet sich da als Produktnorm die EN 61131-2: Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen - Teil 2: Betriebsmittelanforderungen und Prüfungen.

Durch diese werden schon so viele andere Normen referenziert (Umweltbedingungen aus 60068-x; EMV 61000-6-x, 61000-4-x, 55016-x-y; Niederspannungsschaltgeräte 60947-5-x), dass allein das schon eine monatelange Beschäftigung darstellt. Der ganze Safety-Bereich ist hier natürlich noch gar nicht angesprochen.

An Vorschriften gilt sicherlich die EMV-Richtlinie (2004/108/EG), sehr wahrscheinlich die Niederspannungsrichtlinie (2006/95/EG) und dann evtl. (ohne Maschine macht's ja selten Sinn) die Maschinenrichtlinie (2006/42/EG).

Viel Spaß dann erst mal!


----------



## Tommi (9 Mai 2012)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Normen und Vorschriften gelten eigentlich für den Steuerungsbau?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

also eine etwas präzisere Fragestellung würde die Antwort echt erleichtern.

Die hier ist auf jeden Fall richtig.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EN_60204-1

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Klopfer (9 Mai 2012)

Und somit mal wieder die beste Antwort von Allen....

"kommt halt drauf an....." 

MfG 

Klopfer


----------



## ssound1de (11 Mai 2012)

Danke für Eure Antworten.



Klopfer schrieb:


> Und somit mal wieder die beste Antwort von Allen....
> 
> "kommt halt drauf an....."
> 
> ...



:s16:

OK ... ich seh's ja ein...

Also es geht um...
- chemische Industrie
- Dosieren und Mischen von verschiedenen Komponenten (ja, SPS)
- Mischung in vorbeifahrende Behälter entleeren
- Bediener an der Anlage
- *kein* Ex-Bereich


----------



## Klopfer (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo ssound1de,

klingt nach einer verfahrenstechnischen Anlage, die entgegen mancher seltsamer Meinungen der BG Chemie der Maschinenrichtline zuzuordnen ist. Okay, es mögen auch Druckbehälter mit dabei sein, aber sowas kauft man zu oder man weiß was Mann tut 

Da ich auf die Schnelle keine Ahnung habe, ob es für Deine Art von Anlage noch genauer zutreffende Normen gibt, die sich insbesondere mit dem Prozess beschäftigen, hier eine kleine Liste meiner "üblichen Verdächtigen".

EN ISO 12100 Allgemeiner Maschinenbau
EN ISO 13849-1 Sicherheitsgerichtete Steuerungen
EN ISO 13849-2 Sicherheitsgerichtete Steuerungen Validierung
EN ISO 13850 Not-Halt
EN ISO 13857 Sicherheitsabstände
EN ISO 4413 Pneumatik
EN ISO 4414 Hydraulik
EN ISO 13855 Sicherheitsabstände für Berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen
EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113-1) Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen

Lecker wirds dann, wenn Du mit der EN ISO 13849 nicht mehr weiterkommst, weil in der Prozessindustrie gelten andere Voraussetzungen als beim Maschinenbau, insbesondere gibt es Sicherheitseinrichtungen die normalerweise niemals, außer im Testfall, ausgelöst werden. Dann war da noch die Sache mit dem EINLEITEN von ggf. gefahrbringenden Bewegungen im Notfall um schlimmere Gefahren abzuwenden. Beispielsweise kann man Gießprozesse im Stahlwerk nur ganz schlecht einfach abschalten, denn dann geht die ganze Hütte hoch. Dann reden wir von EN 61511 1-3 und ggf. von der VDI 2180 bzw. VDE 0116. Die beiden letzten haben aber eher etwas mit Kraftwerken zu tun.

In der Prozessindustrie haben sich auch die NAMUR Regelwerke als recht brauchbar bewiesen, allerdings sind das lediglich Schriften einer Interessenvereinigung der Industrie.

Tut mir leid wenn ich das sage, aber um noch spezifischer zu werden braucht es NOCH mehr Details (gerne auch als PN)

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## ssound1de (30 Mai 2012)

Hi Klopfer,

Danke für deine Antwort.
Das sieht eigentlich schon ziemlich gut aus.

Wie siehts aus mit ...
EN 61000-4 und -6     EMV -> Frequenzumrichter sind in der Anlage

Betreffen folgende nur "sichere" SPSen?
EN 61508-1   Funktionale Sicherheit sicherheitsbezogener ... programmierbarer elektronischer Systeme
EN 62061      Funktionale Sicherheit sicherheitsbezogener ... programmierbarer elektronischer Systeme

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## jora (30 Mai 2012)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Betreffen folgende nur "sichere" SPSen?
> EN 61508-1   Funktionale Sicherheit sicherheitsbezogener ... programmierbarer elektronischer Systeme
> EN 62061      Funktionale Sicherheit sicherheitsbezogener ... programmierbarer elektronischer Systeme



Hiho,

also die EN 61508 Teile 1- Rest ist eher für die Produktentwickler, solltest dir wenn dann die DIN EN 61511 Teile 1-3 anschauen, wobei die nicht unter der Maschinenrichtlinie harmonisiert ist, zumindest als ich das letzte mal geschaut hatte nicht. 
Lass dich aber nicht verwirren, die EN 61511 und EN 62061 sprechen zwar vom Selben, manchmal aber auch von ganz anderen Sachen. In der EN 61511 wird der "low demand" - SIL eingeführt, wohin die EN 62061 nur die "high demand" kennt, genau so wie die ISO 13849-1 und 2.

Gruß
Alex


----------

